# Tokico Suspension Kit



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it best to get the whole tokico suspension kit or piece together a suspension kit for my b13?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Translation: Should I get the Tokico full coilover system or buy tokico shocks and springs?

Answer: Full coilovers are of better quality, the shock valving and length is perfectly matched to the spring rate and height, the dampers usually have many adjustments: both damping and rebound, and the system is usually very expensive.

Tokico Illumina shocks are ok. They are just about all that any one needs for a daily driver. I havent seen many people use Tokico springs so I dont have much to say about that.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Been there. Done that. Don't do it.

AGX's are HUGE better than the Tokico Blues (Illuminas are not available for the B13!). Koni's are better than AGX's.

I installed the Tokico kit in 2001, and have now swapped it out. Ditched the struts for KYB's, and now ditching the springs in favour of the Hypercoil set.

The Tokico springs are quite good. About the same drop as Eibach Prokits, but with slightly stiffer rates (but still not stiff enough). I would strongly recommend ST front and rear bars with these springs to further prevent bottoming.

If you like, I can sell you my (used) Tokico springs once I get the Hypercoils on. My writeup is here:

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html

Again, I do not reccommend the Tokico kit at all. And I am speaking from horribly skeptical/analytical experience on this.

G


----------

